# New Site



## eOrchids (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey all,
I have been working on a site recently and it's finally done! Take a look and let me know what do you guys think.

http://www.homExpressions.com


----------



## gore42 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey eOrchids... I think it looks great, very easy to navigate. I'm a big fan of pictures, so I might recommend more photos or graphics on your home page, maybe a banner or a background image to give people a quick idea of what you sell, but that's just a personal preference. 

Good luck!

Matthew Gore


----------



## Marco (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice site! 

Wheres the slipper section oke: 

Kidding.

Good luck with the new venture. Keep us posted. =)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Hey eOrchids... I think it looks great, very easy to navigate. I'm a big fan of pictures, so I might recommend more photos or graphics on your home page, maybe a banner or a background image to give people a quick idea of what you sell, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Matthew Gore


How about a simple line drawing of a window, surrounding the info on the home page?

But I like the overall design -- nice and clean.

Good luck -- hope you make lots of sales.


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks pretty good, Eric. Is the business yours or just the web-design? 

For some reason, I was expecting plants on this site - but there's no plants, without windows, at least in my house!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 10, 2006)

Heather said:


> Looks pretty good, Eric. Is the business yours or just the web-design?
> 
> For some reason, I was expecting plants on this site - but there's no plants, without windows, at least in my house!



The buisness is mine; actually formed by my parents. 

I'm thinking of putting up a couple of unwanted (healthy) orchids though.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's say you have shadeless windows, would you purchase shades from this site?


----------



## Marco (Aug 11, 2006)

eOrchids said:


> Let's say you have shadeless windows, would you purchase shades from this site?



Ok e. Well with a question like that I hope I can be blunt as possible. As a potential customer. (A lazy potential customer) Here's my opinion 

-on pages that contain a slew of information, like the measurement page, putting a link to "inside mount, outside mount and frame mount" underneath the measurements title towards the top that moves the page directly to the links respective section would help me go to exactly where i want to go without wasting time. perhaps a horizontal small set of links would do good to conserve space. Also a small "back to top" ,link in each respective section, would be nice.

-increase the quality on the "enlarged" images

-on each individual items page i.e. http://store.homexpressions.com/bamash1.html i confused the "Bamboo Matchstick Shade SIZE 24W X 72"L" for a link because its in blue underlined text

-i also suggest a splash page that contains an image banner that basically says "this is what you will find inside" and information as to which platform, browser and screen resotultion to use to best view the website. something kinda like this, this is an old website i compiled for my chapter about 2-3 years ago http://beta.naphi.com/ (it hasn't been updated in quite a long time. but including a "for best viewing results use win xp, ie version 6.0 screen resolution 1024x768 pixels" because different people use different browsers platforms etc..etc..and code used to make the website most likely will not be universal.

Again the above is just my opinion. I'm sure that your customer base will not just consist of many lazy potential customers. But getting a hold of the marginal customer is always good.

As for purchasing a product from this website. Right now I wouldn't because I don't own my living space so when I do, in a couple of years, I would come back and look at your products again. I actually do like some of the blinds particularly the top own/bottom up blinds. Another reason I would come back is that compared to big business small business's are much more hospitable and personable. Customer service and prices always tend to be better.


Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 11, 2006)

Marco said:


> Ok e. Well with a question like that I hope I can be blunt as possible. As a potential customer. (A lazy potential customer) Here's my opinion
> 
> -on pages that contain a slew of information, like the measurement page, putting a link to "inside mount, outside mount and frame mount" underneath the measurements title towards the top that moves the page directly to the links respective section would help me go to exactly where i want to go without wasting time. perhaps a horizontal small set of links would do good to conserve space. Also a small "back to top" ,link in each respective section, would be nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input, Marco. I appreciate it.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 24, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 12, 2006)

bump


----------

